# Attention All I.B.S Sufferers.



## BabyGirl27 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have been dealing with I.B.S for a while now I guess. I just got confirmation of it about a year ago and have been trying many things to help me and havn't really succeeded. On a wimb my parents took me too a good chiropractor and amazingly it did help. Now I'm not saying this will make all your symptoms go away cause it hasn't made all mine go away, but i have only now gone twice and both times it has made a big difference and helped releave a lot of pain and stress from my body. So if anyone is willing to try things to get their pain away here is something i suggest to you. You will probably have to make visits frequent to see any big changes. I am just now starting to go twice a week as of yesterday so I will keeo you updated whether it truly makes a difference or not, but so far already I have had two better days then I have in a long time


----------

